# super-short cycles when mensturation returns post-baby?



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

My menstrual cycle has returned post-baby (after about a year), and it's super-short -- 23 or 24 days long. That wasn't typical for me pre-baby. Is this common? Is it likely to slow down on its own, or should I be taking steps (nutritional, herbal, etc.) to try to slow it down? I'm under the impression that it would be better health-wise to have longer cycles.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

It's not uncommon to have short cycles pp, especially while bfing. Some times they even out after a few cycles, sometimes they don't, it just depends. How's that for a clear cut answer?


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

i'm having the opposite issue, I've had 2 PP periods and they are now almost 40 day cycles instead of 28! Ugh, I just want to be "normal"!


----------



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *columbusmomma* 
i'm having the opposite issue, I've had 2 PP periods and they are now almost 40 day cycles instead of 28! Ugh, I just want to be "normal"!

I think at least longer cycles are supposed to be healthier for your body over the long term than shorter ones -- fewer hormonal surges up and down. If it's any consolation!


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank-you







I haven't talked with anyone going thru similar issues so always good to hear something encouraging!


----------



## klocke (Apr 14, 2008)

I know for me my cycles got shorter and stayed that way. Before I had children my cycles were 28 - 30 days. After my first they went down to 21 days like clock work, apparently didn't have a LP defect because I got pregnant with my 2nd. After she was born my cycles were 25 days and stayed that way until I got pregnant again. Haven't had a PPAF yet so who knows this time but I guess it is normal.


----------



## Elecampane (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't know if it's normal but I'm in the same boat. I got AF back in July at 23 mos PP. My longest cycle since has been 26 days. Usually they are 24 days like clockwork now. It's such a drag. I have been taking Vitex for about six months but no change. I even went to the gyno and she said the only thing that I could do to lengthen them would be to go on the pill, that anything from 21-32 days was "normal.".


----------



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

I've also noticed way more wet cervical fluid than I used to have pre-pregnancy (for those of you who chart). I think I read somewhere that that's not unusual, either. But I'm not used to it!


----------



## HairyArmpits (Aug 28, 2005)

me too, my ds just turned one.
after my first preg, it took over a year for my body to re-regulate itself, so I'm still hoping the same will happen eventually this time.


----------



## ivymae (Nov 22, 2005)

Well, I am on the 10-20 day end of the spectrum (more 10's than 20's) so while I don't know if it is 'normal', I know it happens. Acupuncture is the only thing that has given me any relief, so perhaps look into a local practitioner who specializes in woman's health.


----------

